# Kevin



## Gene Howe (Mar 5, 2012)

Did you get my email?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't one Gene when did you send it?


----------



## Gene Howe (Mar 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I don't one Gene when did you send it?



Last Friday.
Wanted to know if you had any 8/4 mesquite shorts. I'm gonna need some 18"X6".


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't one Gene when did you send it?
> ...



How many do you need, and what will they be used for? I need to know that because you know how skeet is with ring separation etc. . . . . 

I do have a small amount of 8/4 stock that is TIGHT and beautiful but not 6" wide I think maybe 4-5 and it is all under a heap of other skeet and bois d arc how bad you need it? 

.


----------



## Gene Howe (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't need it right away...maybe 6 weeks+. No hurry.
For band saw boxes. 
Would need 3, 6, 9 or 12 pieces. (3 per box) Big boxes.
Worms OK (dead or alive). Tho, I'd prefer no shakes/cracks. 
Last batch I cut littered the shop floor with worms.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> ...
> Would need 3, 6, 9 or 12 pieces. (3 per box) Big boxes...



I don't get that part - I know I should but my brain is just not computing dumb it down some more and don't send an email or PM I have over . . . well never mind just don't send me a PM or email I am totally defensive her - if you know what that means. Let's keep it right here for now. So what does that quote above mean.


----------



## Gene Howe (Mar 6, 2012)

Now that I re read my post, I can see the confusion. :wacko1:
Each band saw box that I plan to make will take 3 pieces of 8/4 6" wide by 14"( bare minimum) to18" (to account for end checks, etc.) long. They are big, tall boxes.
So, I can use any multiple of 3 pieces. Up to 12 total. 
Was just guessing that 14-18 lengths would be easier to ship. If not, 36" or 54" would be fine. I'm easy.


----------

